# Shelter from the Storm help needed (Spoilers included)



## Boregar (Jun 17, 2010)

My group have reached the day of the performance on the Wayfarer's ship (Act 4), and I have I dilemma. Three of the PC's want to go along to the show, and two don't. 

Does anyone have any suggestions of ways I could involve all five players, rather than having two sitting doing nothing while the others get involved in the action on the boat?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 18, 2010)

I assume, "Please guys, don't split the party," won't work?

Whip up two quick "companion NPC" statblocks, a la the DMG 2, for Katrina and some other NPC who'll be there, and let the PCs who aren't present play them for combat's sake.


----------



## Boregar (Jun 18, 2010)

RangerWickett said:


> I assume, "Please guys, don't split the party," won't work?
> 
> Whip up two quick "companion NPC" statblocks, a la the DMG 2, for Katrina and some other NPC who'll be there, and let the PCs who aren't present play them for combat's sake.




I'm afraid not, as one of the players is adamant that having so many of the towns important figures in the same place together is a bad move, and its obviously a trap. It wouldn't exactly be fair to plead with them to go along anyway and then 'hey, its a trap'.

I might try the companions idea though. Thanks.


----------



## SteveC (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't suppose the notion that if it's a trap, you should be there to save the day will work?

I've just finished running that part of the adventure, and the group went right to the Wayfarers (Giorgio specifically!) and told them they thought the ship would be attacked with the goal to use teleportation to kill everyone. They were put on security detail far from where anything might happen, and only figured it out at the last minute, having to ride to the rescue...

If that doesn't work, I'd take stats for Katrina and another NPC (Haddin?) and have them save the day along with the group.

--Steve


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jun 19, 2010)

Its been a while since my group was at that juncture.. but aren't the heroes being brought in special as a 'reward' for thier earlier actions? That should be an in-character justification for them all going.

 Failing that, I would have no problem splitting the party...  after all, if the players know its a trap and that the bad guys are going after the leadership... shouldn't they want to be there to stop the action? If they dont want to be there, then let the chips fall where they do.
  I wouldn't force the players to go along, nor would I cater to thier non-team behavior by giving them another character to play. If they want to sit out an adventure.. then let them.
   I would, however start the session with a small mini-adventure for them, and if I was feeling very nice I might set up a means for them to join into the shipboard fray later on.


----------



## Boregar (Jun 21, 2010)

Primitive Screwhead said:


> Its been a while since my group was at that juncture.. but aren't the heroes being brought in special as a 'reward' for thier earlier actions? That should be an in-character justification for them all going.




The way I played it out was not that it was a reward, but that those with good standing in the town should be setting an example to the populace by being seen to be going about their business as usual, despite the blockade. 

I've already spoken to the players involved about running a NPC during that session, but thanks to the other posters for your suggestions too.


----------



## Daern (Jun 21, 2010)

You could also flip the script on them and rather than a teleportation trap, have Sidoneth sneak out (possibly observed) and go start up the heavy weather.  That way others can be involved without being in the same spot and at least it limits the chances of a long half party combat.  

I did something like this in my game, though I had Sidoneth sneak out of the council.  For my game the theatre thing seemed like too much of a digression.


----------



## Kaisoku (Jun 26, 2010)

The second my players heard my Giorgio voice, and his request, they immediately stated (out of character): "It's a trap. He's going to kill everyone."
Without even excitement in their tone.. they seemed almost disappointed in how obvious it was.

So, after they made their attempt at swaying the leaders to not do this, and the response being that they "had" to, in hopes that it was put down some of the rising anger each group is having for each other, I quickly winged it.

I had the players sit with Simeon, and gave them this little speach:
"Listen, I know as much as you do, that if there ever was going to be a moment where an assassination attempt is to be made, it'll be at this play. But here's the thing: knowing it's a trap, we can be ready for when they spring it. Catch them in the act and prove that everyone is actually in danger, not just the Lyceum, and perhaps gain some leverage.
I know it's risky, but with the others determined in participating, we are pretty much stuck.
I will need you there, not just because you've proven yourself very capable in combat, but also because with all the attempts on your life already, you are among the very few people I can potentially trust here.
We will go into this trap with our eyes open, and with our guard up. I hope my trust in you isn't misplaced."

That really put them in the mood to participate.
Pretty much none of the players were into the play itself (they don't like that kind of thing), so while they were making checks to see if anything suspicious was going on, I only gave them a thumbnail description of the flashier bits of the play.

Katrina was there, acting fairly non-plused at the event, making the occasional comment on how the play was going (overacting here, trying too hard there, etc) that the party was pretty much ignoring. They seemed bound and determined to dislike her for some reason (too much attitude?).

When Giorgio came out his hiding spot wiping blood from his hands, half-waving at them nonchalantly, the players didn't think anything of it (he had died on stage), but I had Katrina yell at them that there wasn't any blood in his death scene... initiating the actual chase/combat from that point.

It turned out pretty good. Despite guessing almost the entire course of events, they still felt driven to participate and ended up still having a surprise moment as well.


----------

